# Negative NR - Guides & Outfitters & special interests



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I should include Negative Landowners in the topic to.

Are being very sucessful at turning this into a landrights issue. They are twisting things around to try & make Resident hunters (especially from the cities) look like un-appreciative Socialists.

They are trying to do this out of their own selfish special interests. Instead of thinking of the resources & people of ND.

I am going to try & challange all of these posts & give the other view.

I will start with Prairie Hunter - his main goal is to be sure & get a license in ND (In his secret hunting area.) Well I would guess this area is in the NE part of the state (???) & if my idea of zones were inacted I would guess you would have excellant odds of drawing a license. & yes this area (& others) can support alot more NR duck hunters, than it gets. As well as many other areas (ZONES) across the state. That is why I'd like to see Zones (like we have for resident deer hunting) If we did'nt have zones for deer 100,000 people would all be in to few areas. Same as we are heading with waterfowl.

30,000 NR waterfowler hunters ??? Yes, if zoned & spread out in areas, to be determined by the G&FD, that have waterfowl & by the hospitality industry, if they have services to accomadate them ??? I agree more duck hunters would help my duck hunting (keep them moving) But 30,000 in a handful of towns & areas is too many. Especially if they are after SOB's too. Those areas cannot take more people - even if the hospitality industry wants them. Those areas are so posted now. & there is not enough places to afternoon duck hunt for all. The pressure is forcing the ducks out of many of those areas. Plus there are not enough SOB's to justify all the guides either. So they are desperate to have as much land for their paying customers as possible. If the guides don't have it (land) the locals that hunt do. So freelance Residents & NR are creating a problem for what is left.

I know in the eyes of the Non-Residents. Anywhere in ND looks fantastic, compared to what they have back home. Again that is one of the main things, we hate to see happen here. We don't want to be like most other states.

I agree the current affluence of so many traveling waterfowlers / (hunters & shooters) & the internet & all the info, on where the birds are - all the pay opportunities. Is a big part of our problems. Those like Drifer98 are not the problem (past 20 years) but now there are so many like him. Plus so many that will pay to have - what we have had for free for so long. It will never be the same. But what can we do within the law ??? Should we just sit back & watch it happen & wish we could of - should of, done something ??? & this is happening all thru the flyways & the ducks don't have 1/2 a chance - with all the shooters & hunters in pursuit - SAD. The commercialization of hunting is out of control. Greed & $$$ have & will continue to ruin what we have had in ND for so long.

As far as Residents wanting socialism ??? NO WAY !!! I agree the public lands are not nearly as well managed for wildlife. So why want more ??? make what we have better - then aquire more & do it right. (I'm afraid this is all the beaurocrats know) New ideas & approaches & changes are NOT their strong suit.

What we want is, to find ways, to Pay private landowners to open their lands to most residents. I think they should absolutely have the final say on who & YES or NO. (It's their land) But if there were programs (alternatives) to leasing to guides. I feel alot more land would be open & landowners would & can do things to make their lands even more condusive to attracting waterfowl & hunters. (Would'nt that be great???)

Maybe we need to have a page where we list all the things, alot of us, on this site, have already discussed. A position paper (page) & add to it, as visitor come & share good ideas.

Sure we can debate alot of em. But lately it seems too many are trying to accuse us of things we are not guilty of.

I have always tried to focus on solutions. I don't agree with everyting. But again lately the problems are being twisted to make alot of us Residents look like we are the problem.

There are too many issues, all starting to run together. & alot are very much related. I get mad at the root of the problems & then try to defend to many ideas, against to many special interests.

I guess this is the goal of the opposition ??? They have & are winning on most all of our concerns (& have been for some time). Thanks to the Govenor & the poor management at the G&FD, we are where we are. (& now the opposition want compromise :roll

This has been a time when ND residents hunters, have had a chance, to get some attention / momentum. Now it seems to be falling a part ???

It almost seems like if you can't beat em join em. Get selfish & just take care of your own special interests. Only see things from your own interests. Listen & see which way the wind of change is blowing. & then jumpin & try to lobby (mostly among ourselves & those with simuliar interests) & were not very good at it.

Then we start in-fighting & get separated from the real issues & real concerns & real possible changes.

(end of my RANT for now) ???

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-04-06 19:03 ]


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

One word Fetch.......
AWESOME! :thumb:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Fetch, 
So well said. I think you just expressed the views of most Resident hunters, or at least mine.


----------

